# NC State Fair Miniature Horse Show



## Stampedeoflove (Oct 21, 2011)

Fair show was held October 19th

We did very well!

Lazy Days Midnight Lightening-27" Black pinto stallion:

First in Stallions 3yrs. & Over A

Grand Champion Stallion

First in Costume

Golden Meadows Heirs Dream Girl-Palomino Pinto Mare

First in Mares 3yrs. & Over A

Grand Champion Mare

Azariahs Z Royal Debut-Grulla Gelding

First in Gelding 3trs. & Over

First in Amateur Stallion/Gelding/Mare Halter

First in Youth Halter A

First in Hunter A


----------



## 2minis4us (Oct 21, 2011)

Congratulations



Your horses are SO beautiful !


----------



## eagles ring farm (Oct 22, 2011)

Congratulations on a great show





you all look great


----------



## dreaminmini (Oct 24, 2011)

Congrats!! I absolutely love the Harry Potter costumes.


----------

